# Moroccan Oil for Oily Hair?



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm curious about all they hype surrounding the MO shampoo and conditioner (not the styling products).  Everyone seems to loooove them.  I'm wondering if they would work for me- I have super oily hair.  Wouldn't that be a no go?  Or does it work for those of us with oil?

  	Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2010)

*moving to Hair forum*


----------



## Lavande (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry thank you!



MzzRach said:


> *moving to Hair forum*


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2010)

i havent used the shampoo or conditioner but i would like to try them at some point. i love the opil. i believe makeupgeek uses the shampoo and conditioner though - maybe she has a review on them?


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 25, 2015)

My hair needs washing every 3rd day so I'd say it was a bit more oily than normal.   I use Australian Tea Tree shampoo & conditioner and alongside this I use Pro Naturals Hair Repair System.  The common ingredient in this repair system is Argania Spinosa you can read all about it http://www.pro-naturals.com/news/argan-oil-uses-benefits.html  I love it.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 12, 2015)

If you already use argan oil to tame frizz or add shine and love it like I do, then shampoo and conditioners with argan oil are amazing as well. Instead of buying shampoos with argan in them, I buy 100% EVAO (extra virgin argan oil) and add a dropper or three in my shampoo and conditioner! It's much more cost effective and isn't watered down. I also use it as a face moisturizer before bed and my acne has cleared up and my skin feels super soft. I even use it on my legs after shaving! Even if you have oily hair, argan oil is great for you because it helps regulate your natural oils, leaving your hair with less oil buildup! You gotta try this stuff, it's liquid gold!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

LMD84 said:


> i havent used the shampoo or conditioner but i would like to try them at some point. i love the opil. i believe makeupgeek uses the shampoo and conditioner though - maybe she has a review on them?


Better you can use amla oil and aloe  vera oil behalf of shampoo and conditioner


----------



## juraseka (Sep 13, 2017)

I am just starting my journey with oils for hair too, so I would love to know the answer as well!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2017)

If I use argan oil, I tend to concentrate it toward the ends and not the roots.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

Αny oil is used in the hair and not in the roots. Mon oil from Tahiti its a therapeutic oil to the plant and the argan oil feed and nourishment


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

Lavande said:


> I'm curious about all they hype surrounding the MO shampoo and conditioner (not the styling products).  Everyone seems to loooove them.  I'm wondering if they would work for me- I have super oily hair.  Wouldn't that be a no go?  Or does it work for those of us with oil?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup i have tried . It is giving best results. I would suggest this better option for oily hair


----------

